# Game Design 111: Concepts



## Radiating Gnome (May 27, 2013)

In any writing project, I find #6 (Evaluation) by far the hardest step to do, especially to do well.  It helps to get some distance from the project as much as you can -- even a night's sleep helps. But it's best to get input from other people -- people you trust to be critical and honest with you -- who understand your concept, but won't just tell you it's great. 

-rg


----------



## Challenger RPG (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks, Radiating Gnome. You're so right about that! And, it doesn't just apply to game design either. With any writing project, I find that to be one of the trickiest parts, as well. Sometimes it's even easy to get the honest critical feedback, but then making it past my own prejudices becomes the problem.

All the Best,

--David


----------

